# Stuffing under sofa and behind books in shelf?



## Obfuscator (Mar 15, 2015)

Hi,
Got a couple of book shelves full of books and a couch made of fabric that has a hollow space under it.

The book shelf is from IKEA (EXPEDIT) and is fairly deep, much deeper than the books so I thought about using polyfill or similar (using cheap pillows) to stuff behind the books and under the couch. The idea would be that it would improve upon decay. Is that an idea worth trying? Any other ideas that won't require bank robbery? 









PS: Have not yet EQ'ed the system.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

It might help some depending on the surface area and the material you use. Don't expect it to get down into the extreme bottom end but you might have some impact into the lower 50's.


----------



## Obfuscator (Mar 15, 2015)

Thanks, not expecting any miracles for the extreme lows, they are what they are and the best way I have to improve upon those is to open the windows to my neighbors terror. 

Long term the plan is to integrate acoustical remedies iteratively while measuring and listening, but right now I want to do what I can where it's not visible and then see where that takes the response.

Appreciate your input and if you have any suggestions for what material to use I'm all open ears.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Problem is the density of the books blocking much from getting behind it. If you could sparsely place the books and make a false back covered with fabric, you'd have a lot more getting back there. Pending density - something between 1.6 and 3.0 lb/cu ft density would work best.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

I bought a ton of panels that are called MINWOOL 1240. it's a 4lb density and my panels are 4" thick and I bought 16 of them for $105. Now just gotta build the frames and add fabric and get em hung.


----------

